# Swalm bei roermond



## Marcoallround (19. März 2017)

Hey 
Ich werde im frühling 2 wochen in oolderhuuske verbringen und möchte auch mal in der swalm angeln.Ich war letzten sommer bereits ein mal dort an der swalm jedoch ohne erfolg. Weis jemand welche fischarten es dort gibt und welche methode am besten funktioniert?
Grüsse Marco


----------



## Checco (25. März 2017)

*AW: Swalm bei roermond*

Barsche und Döbel hatte ich meistens am Band, überwiegend auf kleine Gummis.


----------



## Angelmann67 (27. März 2017)

*AW: Swalm bei roermond*

Hi Marco,
 am häufigsten die von Checco genannten,
 aber vereinzelt auch Hecht, Barbe, Brachse, Rotauge und Aale.

 fettes Petri :vik:


----------



## filli8183 (27. März 2017)

*AW: Swalm bei roermond*

Checco wo angelst du noch so ?
Kommst aus meiner Nähe


----------



## Marcoallround (28. März 2017)

*AW: Swalm bei roermond*

Danke für die antworten werde es ausprobieren


----------



## Checco (31. März 2017)

*AW: Swalm bei roermond*

An der Niers, um Venlo und um Roermond, bevorzugt an der Maas und in den Kanälen.
An der Niers weil ich in 5 Minuten mit dem Auto da bin.
An der Schwalm eigentlich nur im Herbst, da hängen dann die Barsche rum.


----------



## Marcoallround (16. April 2017)

*AW: Swalm bei roermond*

Hey
Ich habe noch eine frage weis jemand ob es sich im moment lohnt dort zu angeln und ob kunstködrt  erlaubt sind?
Grüsse Marco


----------



## n0rdfriese (16. April 2017)

*AW: Swalm bei roermond*

Künstköder sind noch bis zum letzten Samstag im Mai gesperrt. Max. Fliege mit 2,5cm. Auch keine Köfis.


----------



## Angelmann67 (17. April 2017)

*AW: Swalm bei roermond*

Hi Marco,
 mit Dendrobena, an der freien Leine mit nem kleinen Schrotblei aufm Vorfach, da geht Döbel und Barsch gut drauf.

 fettes Petri :m


----------



## Marcoallround (17. April 2017)

*AW: Swalm bei roermond*

Hi Marco,
 mit Dendrobena, an der freien Leine mit nem kleinen Schrotblei aufm Vorfach, da geht Döbel und Barsch gut drauf.

 fettes Petri

Danke könntest du mir noch sagen wo man das patent kaufen kann oder gilt der vispas auch
Grüsse Marco


----------



## Angelmann67 (18. April 2017)

*AW: Swalm bei roermond*

Hi Marco,
 der Vispass gilt nur dann, wenn du Mitglied im HSV de Swalm bist, weil Vereinsgewässer.

 fettes Petri :m


----------



## Marcoallround (18. April 2017)

*AW: Swalm bei roermond*

Hi Marco,
 der Vispass gilt nur dann, wenn du Mitglied im HSV de Swalm bist, weil Vereinsgewässer.

 fettes Petri 
Danke wo gibt es denn tageskarten?
Grüsse Marco


----------



## Angelmann67 (18. April 2017)

*AW: Swalm bei roermond*

Hi Marco,
 ich glaube nicht das es Tageskarten gibt,
 aber du kannst dich ja mal beim Verein melden.
 Guckst du hier http://www.hsv-deswalm.nl/de/formulieren/aanmelding-lidmaatschap

 fettes Petri  :vik:


----------



## filli8183 (18. April 2017)

*AW: Swalm bei roermond*

Hat jemand einen Standort für die swalm in Roermond für m oh ?
Habe den vispas über ASV de swalmen


----------



## Checco (18. April 2017)

*AW: Swalm bei roermond*



filli8183 schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen Standort für die swalm in Roermond für m oh ?
> Habe den vispas über ASV de swalmen



Wie ein Standort für die Schwalm, verstehe ich nicht?!


----------



## filli8183 (18. April 2017)

*AW: Swalm bei roermond*

Ob jemand ein Screenshot aus Google Earth oder so hat wo ich mir die Strecke swalm des ASV de swalmen anschauen kann


----------



## Angelmann67 (18. April 2017)

*AW: Swalm bei roermond*

Echt jetzt ? |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
 Das kannst du doch gut selber. 
 Chakka du schaffst das !#6#6#6

 Ach so hier den Screenshot https://www.google.de/maps/@51.4270853,7.6639887,8z

 fettes Petri :vik:


----------



## Marcoallround (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Swalm bei roermond*

Hey 
 In 2 wochen schaffe ich es jetzt entlich an die swalm zu gehen. Und hoffentlich was rauszuzuppeln. Aber eine frage habe ich noch und zwar ob das waten mit hüftstiefeln erlaubt ist? 

Grüsse Marco


----------



## Marcoallround (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Swalm bei roermond*

Hi 
Kann mir niemand was dazu sagen?
Und mit was kann man im moment rechnen?
Grüsse Marco


----------



## Angelmann67 (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Swalm bei roermond*

Hi Marco
Im Netz gibt's keine Infos darüber zu finden,
einfach mal den Höhrer schwingen und beim HSV de Swalm anrufen, die werdens wohl genau wissen. 

Fettes Petri :vik:


----------



## Weißtanne (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Swalm bei roermond*

Ich meine in den Vereinspapieren oder auf der Vereinsseite im Netz gelesen zu haben , dass das Angeln  in der Schwalm nur vom Ufer aus gestattet ist. Ruf an und du bist auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## Marcoallround (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Swalm bei roermond*

Hey 
Kurzer Bericht wies lief:
Es ist wirklich wahnsinnig wie viel Fisch in der Swalm rumgeschwommen ist. hauptsächloch kleine Rotaugen und co. Aber auch grosse Döbel und Barsche konnte ich sichten. Am anfang fing ich in 2h etwa 20 kleinere Barsche und rotaugen.Bis ich einen Grossen Döbel von 35Cm fieng.Am abend gings nochmal los und es war unglaublich Spinner montiert.Nach dem dritten Wurf einen ü30er Barsch verloren. 4. Wurf Ü 40 er  Döbel verlohren.
Zum schluss einen Hänger, ich reisse ab, plötzlich fliegt mir die Rutenspitze um die Ohren... und weg war sie. 
Trotzdem war es ein schöner Tag an der Swalm.
Grüsse Marco


----------



## Angelmann67 (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Swalm bei roermond*

Hi Marco,
erstmal ein Fettes Petri von mir, zum gelungenem Start
und mein Bedauern zu deiner Rutenspitze.
Es ist tatsächlich untersagt, in der Swalm zu waten.
Angeln nur vom Ufer und betreten der Grundstücke nur mit Genehmigung des Besitzers.
In welchem Bereich warst du unterwegs ?
Direkt hinter der Grenze hab ich am WE einen schönen Hecht(geschätzte 80cm)verloren.


----------



## Marcoallround (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Swalm bei roermond*

Hey 
Ich war in der region Grounewoud (ka wie mans schreibt)
Grüsse Marco


----------



## Marcoallround (9. April 2018)

*AW: Swalm bei roermond*

Hey 
Soo, jetzt gehts dem Fluss nochmal an den Kragen. Heute haben wir einen kurzen Spatziergang entlang der Swalm um Grounewould gemacht und uns überzeugt dass der Fluss immer noch hammermässig aussieht, wir sind da ganz anderes gewohnt von unseren Bächen zb. Ufer die mit Beton verbaut sind und kaum Unterstände bieten. 


Aber etwas interessiert mich und zwar steht in der Wochenkarte " in der Zeit vom 1. April bis zum Letzen Samstag im Mai darf nicht auf der Schwalm gefischt werden" unterhalb im nächsten Punkt steht: " Nachtangeln in der Schwalm ist das ganze Jahr verboten"
Ist damit tatsächlich ein Fischereiverbot gemeint oder nur ein Watverbot? Die übersetzung ist ja nicht grad die beste. 
Ich hoffe es kann mir jemand weiterhelfen. 
Grüsse Marco


----------



## Wilhelm (10. April 2018)

*AW: Swalm bei roermond*

Schau mal hier:http://www.hsv-deswalm.nl/de/
Bitte beachten Marcoallround.


----------



## Marcoallround (10. April 2018)

*AW: Swalm bei roermond*

Hey 
was meinst du denn? Wegen der Mitgliedschaft? 
Grüsse Marco


----------



## Wilhelm (10. April 2018)

*AW: Swalm bei roermond*

Lese dir mal die Seite durch, die Schwalm kann meines Wissens nach nur durch Vereinsmitglieder beangelt werden.


----------



## Marcoallround (10. April 2018)

*AW: Swalm bei roermond*

Hey 
Ich hab mich informiert man kann Wochenkarten auch kaufen wenn man kein Mitglied ist zb. bei der Pension Grounewould die haben die Karten für solche fälle vom Verein bekommen. Und Hier stehts nochmal: https://vvvmiddenlimburg.nl/de/angelschein-limburg-niederlande-holland
Grüsse Marco


----------



## Wilhelm (10. April 2018)

*AW: Swalm bei roermond*

Ja dann ist doch jetzt alles klar.
Dann wünsche ich dir viele Fische und viel Spaß.

Gruß und Petri 
Wilhelm


----------



## Marcoallround (10. April 2018)

*AW: Swalm bei roermond*

Hey 
Meine Frage war ja ob das angeln im moment erlaubt ist da in der karte das oben Zitierte steht.
Grüsse Marco


----------



## Wilhelm (10. April 2018)

*AW: Swalm bei roermond*

Dann stelle doch den Text mal ein und ich schau mal drüber.


----------



## Marcoallround (10. April 2018)

*AW: Swalm bei roermond*

Hey 
Die Seite ist im Anhang es steht nähmlich nur auf der Karte. 
Grüsse Marco


----------



## Wilhelm (11. April 2018)

*AW: Swalm bei roermond*

Es ist nur das Angeln vom Ufer erlaubt.


----------



## Marcoallround (11. April 2018)

*AW: Swalm bei roermond*

Hey 
Danke noch eine Frage weist du was bovenhoofd sluis Panheel bedeutet? also es geht um dem Wessem Nederveert Kanal.
Grüsse Marco


----------



## Fischknipser (11. April 2018)

*AW: Swalm bei roermond*

Ich verstehe es auch so daß ab 1.4 bis zum letzten Samstag im Mai nicht an der Schwalm geangelt werden darf 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gast (11. April 2018)

*AW: Swalm bei roermond*



Marcoallround schrieb:


> Hey
> Danke noch eine Frage weist du was bovenhoofd sluis Panheel bedeutet? also es geht um dem Wessem Nederveert Kanal.
> Grüsse Marco


Das ist die Schleusenspitze oder der Scheusenkopf bei Panheel.
Da darfst du meines Wissens nach aber nur mit der Vergunnig des HSV Sint Petrus fischen.
Ich habe meine Papiere allerdings im Boot liegen und kann nicht nachschauen.
Du hast doch sicher so ein Heftchen zu deinem Vispas bekommen, da steht doch alles wissenswerte drin, auch wo und wann du mit welchen Ködern andeln darfst.


----------



## Marcoallround (11. April 2018)

*AW: Swalm bei roermond*

Hey 
Danke ich schau im Visplaner nochmal nach. Aber die Swalm werden wir warscheinlich nicht mehr befischen aber ich komm ja im Sommer wieder :vik:
Grüsse Marco


----------

